# So I stuck it right there



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Got my gel? TTOC badge that I wasnt expecting in my owners club pack yesterday so I stuck it as per. What ya think then :?








[/img]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now you need a second one for the rear


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Now you need a second one for the rear


Got the metal one fitted to my rear oooo errrrr missus


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Now you need a second one for the rear
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Les ...no surprises there.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Now you need a second one for the rear
> ...


Was it painful


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Les ...no surprises there.... :lol: :lol:


Oi!! :evil: Typical silver TT owner comment the only surprise is Dave G didnt get one in first :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Would have been but for the 8 pints of Guinness I had before hand. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Is that why you shuffled around on your seat last Sunday :roll: :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Didn't know he had a SEAT is this black TT thing just a ploy then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Didn't know he had a SEAT is this black TT thing just a ploy then :wink:


Hu, I don't know :roll: The front wheel arch was caked in mud :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know he had a SEAT is this black TT thing just a ploy then :wink:
> ...


Thats cos some of us spend more time driving our cars than polishing them :wink: Anyway the car park to the meet was full of potholes full of muddy water. You woulndt know that Dani.. you never got that far :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Oy, you, Les, I went 134,249 miles - far :wink: 
[sorry about the "English"] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

